# ships funnel markings



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

hi from STORES, can anyone advise me where i can find a book of ships funnel markings, especially old steamship companies, or is it possible to search online, thanks, STORES.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Lloyds book of house flags and funnels from around 1912 is on line here -
http://library.mysticseaport.org/initiative/ImPage.cfm?BibID=11061&ChapterId=1

Cheers
Kris


----------



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

many thanks for that kris, STORES.


----------



## buddy123 (Jul 23, 2009)

www.amazon.com----They have a book called''Flags and Funnels of Steamship Companies of the World'' by Philip L. Wedge (in stock right now are 11 used and new copies-hardback). Hope this helps.
Regards,
Marise.


----------



## Aitch (Mar 2, 2009)

Try the following link http://www.librarything.com/work/1468466

It's a book I had when I was at sea back in '67. A little searching should turn up a copy. Mine unfortunately has lone since gone.
Aitch


----------



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

*ships funnel colours*

thanks to all,, have now ordered a copy, STORES


----------

